# Excellus BCBS and Medicare



## Mr. Ed (Oct 5, 2022)

When my wife retired May 1, 2022 we kept her County Insurance and I signed up for Medicare B, I already had Med A. I was told Medicare was my primary insurance and Excellus was secondary. 
I'm getting medical bills that were supposed to go Medicare first but since they did not neither insurance coverage paid for medical services. 

Wife reached out to former employer who hopefully will correct this mess.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 5, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I'm getting medical bills that were supposed to go Medicare first but since they did not neither insurance coverage paid for medical services.


Sorry you are having the hassle.  I need to re-engage to try to fix this for myself too.  I gave up and paid for my mammogram that should have been covered but wasn't because the medical billing office billed my secondary coverage as primary _and tertiary_!  And they had Medicare as secondary.  So declined by all.  So frustrating.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 6, 2022)

So glad I had Aetna, then Aetna medicare. I never had to then or now, deal with paperwork. Hope you can get every thing straightened out because dealing with insurance claim issues is a real PITA. I remember when my late DIL was going through it.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Oct 6, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Sorry you are having the hassle.  I need to re-engage to try to fix this for myself too.  I gave up and paid for my mammogram that should have been covered but wasn't because the medical billing office billed my secondary coverage as primary _and tertiary_!  And they had Medicare as secondary.  So declined by all.  So frustrating.


Never pay medical bills just because the business office didn’t do their job. Insist that they bill correctly. It once took a year to get some hospital bills resolved.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 7, 2022)

Wife on the phone with Medicare, Blue Cross, Blue Shield. Was told to contact medical providers and resubmit bills from May 1, to present.


----------

